# Nachtangeln in NL



## thorsten.heinen (3. September 2009)

Wo kann ich in Holland noch nachtangeln ausser an der Maas?
Wenn es noch andere gewässer gibt dann bitte ich um hilfe.In der Deutschen übersetzung steht:Bestimmte Gewässer sind vom Ministerium von diesem Verbot ausgenommen worden,so dass Sie dort ganzjährlich nachts angeln dürfen.Jetzt möchte ich wissen welche Gewässer das sind. Kann mir da einer Weiter helfen.


----------



## Maasjuppi (3. September 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

Hallo Thorsten
soweit ich das weiß aber ohne Garantie! Habe ich das so verstanden das das Nachtangeln an Binnengewässern erlaubt ist
,wenn diese nicht von einem Verein gepachtet sind. Wie das seit den letzten 2 Jahren in den Niederlanden gehandhabt wird. Also müsste man an der Maas, Rhein oder (Issel) in bestimmten gegenden dann auch Nachtangeln dürfen. Am besten ist es aber wenn du dir eine Gegend aussuchst und dann in ein Örtliches Angelgeschäft fährst und dich genau erkundigst.
Oder schau mal hier nach!
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/
Gruß
Der Maasjuppi


----------



## totaler Spinner (3. September 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*



Maasjuppi schrieb:


> Hallo Thorsten
> soweit ich das weiß aber ohne Garantie! Habe ich das so verstanden das das Nachtangeln an Binnengewässern erlaubt ist ,wenn diese nicht von einem Verein gepachtet sind.


 


Das stimmt so nicht!
Nachtangeln ist in den meisten Gewässern nur Juni, Juli, August erlaubt. 
Das Nachtangeln das ganze Jahr erlaubt ist, ist eher die Ausnahme. 
Entweder du schaust in die lijst van viswateren:

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/lijsten_van_wateren/

und suchst nach einem Gewässer wo beisteht: Nachtvissen is het gehele jaar toegestaan. (Nachtangeln ist das ganze Jahr erlaubt).

Oder du schaust in der lijst van nachtviswateren nach:

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/include/downloadFile.asp?id=45

In welcher Gegend willst du denn angeln?


----------



## etaz2 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

ich hab das gleiche problem.

Ich kann die ganzen Dokumente auf Niederländisch nicht lesen.
Wenn jemand Ahnung hat wären bestimmt viele glücklich zu erfahren wo man ab 1. September noch nachts angeln darf.

Rijkelse
Asseltse
Noorderplas
Oolderplas
usw...


----------



## Maasjuppi (4. September 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

Guten tag
also Nachtangeln ist erlaubt in volgenden Bereichen
Siehe 
Artikel 7, lid 1 van het “Reglement voor de binnenvisserij 1985” zegt: “Het is verboden tussen twee
uur na zonsondergang en één uur voor zonsopgang te vissen”. Op dit verbod gelden de volgende
uitzonderingen:
Uitzondering 1: nachtvissen is het hele jaar toegestaan in een aantal grote wateren (art. 7,
lid 3)
Het gaat om de volgende wateren:

*1°. de Rijn, de Maas en alle andere stromende wateren, welke met de twee eerstgenoemde in open
gemeenschap staan en daarvan water afvoeren;
2°. de wateren gelegen in de Dordtsche en Brabantsche Biesbosch, voor zover zij in open gemeenschap
staan met enig in het eerste onderdeel bedoeld water;
3°. de Hollandsche IJssel beneden de afdamming bij Gouda;
4°. de Donge, beneden de lijn, gaande van het punt van samenvloeiing met de 's-Gravenmoersche
Vaart, haaks over de stroom;
5°. het Oude Maasje en het Zuiderkanaal tot de Schutsluis in de haven van Waalwijk en de daaraan
gelegen open havens en de daarmee in open gemeenschap staande inhammen, kreken, stranken,
hanken, killen en gaten beneden de volgende grenzen:
1°. in de Lek: de lijn gaande van de Waag te Ammerstol naar de mond van Sluiskil, gelegen op de
grens tussen de gemeenten Groot-Ammers en Streefkerk;
2°. in de Merwede: de lijn gaande van de Waterpoort te Woudrichem naar het zuidelijke uiteinde
van de Kraaiweg onder Dalem;
3°. in de Bergsche Maas: de as van de brug westelijk van Heusden.*

Habe das wie schon oben vermerkt, hier her!

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm#Nachtangeln


----------



## totaler Spinner (6. September 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*



etaz2 schrieb:


> ich hab das gleiche problem.
> 
> Ich kann die ganzen Dokumente auf Niederländisch nicht lesen.
> Wenn jemand Ahnung hat wären bestimmt viele glücklich zu erfahren wo man ab 1. September noch nachts angeln darf.
> ...


 
Die Seen gehören zu den Maasplassen. Dort ist Nachtangeln das ganze Jahr verboten und zwar von Sonnenuntergang bis Sonnenaufgang. Die Liste der Maasseen bekommt man beim Kauf der Maasplassenvergunning auch auf Deutsch.


----------



## theundertaker (7. September 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

Am Wochenende gehts wieder an die Maas zum Nachtangeln... :vik:


----------



## etaz2 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*



Maasjuppi schrieb:


> Guten tag
> also Nachtangeln ist erlaubt in volgenden Bereichen
> Siehe
> Artikel 7, lid 1 van het “Reglement voor de binnenvisserij 1985” zegt: “Het is verboden tussen twee
> ...



kann das jemand übersetzen ?
ich kann das beim besten Willen nicht lesen


----------



## etaz2 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

http://translate.google.de/

das hat geholfen.


----------



## etaz2 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

Mich wundert allerdings das ich schon 3 mal nachts kontrolliert wurde. 2x Asseltse und 1x Rijkelse.
Die Sonne war definitiv schon weg und die Ruten waren im Wasser... die Polizei hat aber nichts dazu gesagt.

Das erweckt den Eindruck das es doch erlaubt oder zumindest tolleriert wird.

Hat da jemand andere Erfahrungen gemacht ?


----------



## theundertaker (7. September 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

Bis zu einer bestimmten Zeit wird das abends schon geduldet, aber schlägt man zu weit über die Stränge, d. h. man trifft dich auch noch 11 -12 Uhr nachts an den Seen an, dann wird das bestimmt Konsequenzen haben...das wird wohl nicht so einfach toleriert, wie du dir das eventuell vorstellst...ich würde auf Nummer sicher gehen und die Seen zur Nachtzeit meiden...ist ja auch im Sinne des Gesetzgebers, der an den Seen nachts keine Angler haben möchte...

Such dir paar schöne Abschnitte der Maas raus, dann haste mit Sicherheit ein ruhiges und schönes Nachtangeln vor dir...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## etaz2 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

Also wir wurden mitten in der Nacht kontrolliert.. ohne Taschenlampe ging da nix.

Wo wir gerade dabei sind was verboten ist und was geduldet wird.
es ist mir nicht ganz klar was als "Camping" zählt.
Wenn ich so ein Bivvy aufstelle:





mit einer Liege drin. zählt das schon als camping ?
bei http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/divers.htm wird geschrieben das sowas ok ist. Aber zu Karpfenliegen (Bedchairs) wird nichts gesagt.
Bei den Kontrollen wurde auf jeden fall gesagt das Schirmzelte erlaubt sind. 

Wir hatten damals eine BW Zeltbahn aufgebaut:




Da wurde zwar etwas gemeckert, aber zahlen mussten wir nicht.

Es kommt mir so vor als läge es im ermessen den Kontrolleurs was erlaubt und was verboten ist. Somit ist es schwer ruhigen gewissens zu angeln.

Gibt es da ein paar Erfahrungen ?
Die Polizei meinte übrigens das Grillen erlaubt sei.


----------



## theundertaker (7. September 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

Jap, das ist richtig...die Kontrollen fallen teilweise sehr unterschiedlich aus...letztens beim Nachtangeln haben die einige kontrolliert...an uns jedoch sind se nur vorbeigefahren, obwohl wir insgesamt 8 Ruten draußen hatten und 3 Leute waren...manchmal isses schon komisch...bei den Schirmzelten und so nem Zeugs wirds auch unterschiedlich gehandhabt...ich nutze höchstens einen normalen Anglerschirm...so kann mir keiner was...

Offenes Feuer ist in Holland verboten...was nun genau darunter zählt wäre wieder Auslegungssache...wenn die wollen, dass du zahlst, dann zahlst du auch ;-)


----------



## HAPE-1909 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

Ich denke, es läuft so in etwa ab, wie man in den Wald hineinruft, schallt es auch wieder raus...


Wenn der Kontrolleur zum Angelplatz kommt und es ist alles sauber, kein Müll liegt rum usw., sieht er dann schonmal großzügiger hinweg, ob es jetzt der richtige Schirm oder nicht ist.
Läufts aber genau andersrum, wenn´s dreckig ist liegt die Chance wohl höher, nen ganz peniblen Kontrolleur zu haben!

Glaube daher kaum, dass die Polizei oder der Kontrolleur sich von vornherein das Ziel setzt, ne Strafe auf "Teufel komm raus" einzufordern...


----------



## theundertaker (13. September 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

Seinen Müll in ner Tüte zu sammeln und zu entfernen ist ja wohl das Mindeste, was man tun sollte...ist ja nicht wirklich schwer...wir hatten gestern auch wieder ne Tüte voll Müll und haben diese dann entsorgt, was ja ein Leichtes ist...


----------



## HAPE-1909 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Seinen Müll in ner Tüte zu sammeln und zu entfernen ist ja wohl das Mindeste, was man tun sollte...ist ja nicht wirklich schwer...wir hatten gestern auch wieder ne Tüte voll Müll und haben diese dann entsorgt, was ja ein Leichtes ist...




Leider anscheinend nicht für jeden selbstverständlich, wenn man so manche Stelle am Gewässer sieht!


----------



## theundertaker (15. September 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

Da hasse Räscht...liegt überall Müll bis zum Geht-Nicht-Mehr...leider...


----------



## Ni-No87 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

Hallo zusammen 
ich war mit noch drei leuten am 29.08 in holland nachtangeln wir gingen davon aus das man im juni,juli und august nachts am see angeln darf das war aber nicht der fall da wir nachts von der polizei kontrolliert wurden und jeder eine strafe von 150€ zahlen musst.

meine frage muss ich die strafe jetzt zahlen oder kann ich da was machen ?

mfg ni-no


----------



## thorsten.heinen (20. September 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

Wo warst du denn zum Nachtangeln?


----------



## wilhelm (20. September 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

Hallo NI-NO87
Anders als bei uns in Deutschland gibt es in den Niederlanden keine Ordnungswidrigkeiten also ist verbotenes Nachtangeln eine Straftat, die Geldstrafe kann über Amtshilfe bei uns vollstreckt werden.
Siehe Dazu die folgenden Kommentare: *Geldstrafen oder Geldbußen, die in den Niederlanden verhängt werden, können ebenfalls auf Ersuchen in Deutschland vollstreckt werden. Ein entsprechendes Vollstreckungsabkommen haben die EU-Staaten abgeschlossen, es gilt aber bislang nur zwischen Deutschland und den Niederlanden*.Diese Auskunft kommt von der Landesregierung NRW.
Weiter kann es dir passieren wenn du nicht zahlst das du in den Niederlanden in die Fahndung kommst und bei einer späteren Kontrolle zahlen musst dann aber erheblich höhere Beträge.Das müsste aber in der NiederländischenZahlungsaufforderung drinstehen.|kopfkrat
Also in Zukunft die Vergunning genau lesen und befolgen.Wenn du die Papiere in Deutschland kaufst ist normaler Weise eine Deutsche Übersetzung dabei.

Gruß Wilhelm#h


----------



## Ni-No87 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

danke für die antwort aber was ist mit dem juni juli und august ist das nur in bestimmten gewässern oder ein blödsinn der in die welt gesetzt wurd ?


----------



## theundertaker (20. September 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

Lies doch einfach mal in den Heftchen nach...*am Kopf kratz*

In den drei Monaten ist das Nachtangeln an den Kanälen erlaubt, beispielsweise Lateraalkanal usw. An den Seen ist das Nachtangeln nicht gestattet...das steht da aber drin...ich denke, du bist des Lesens mächtig...oder?

Hier findeste aber viele Informationen: http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/index.htm

Vor dem Angeln sollte man sich über die bestehenden Gesetze informieren...du bist Gast in den Niederlanden und solltest dich auch so verhalten...sich einfach irgendwo hinsetzen und losangeln ist halt ein wenig überstürzt...dennoch demnächst viel Erfolg und besser erkundigen...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## etaz2 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

und würdest du uns verraten wo du nachts angeln warst ?


----------



## theundertaker (21. September 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

Warum sollte ich das tun? Ist euch die Maas etwa zu kurz? :-?
Ich war nämlich an der Maas angeln und hab sogar auf den ganzen Kilometern ne Stelle gefunden, die man gut beangeln kann...man muss halt ein wenig suchen und auch mal rumfahren, aber ich denke mal, das sollte für einen Angler nicht zu schwierig sein...viel Glück bei der Stellensuche...wenn ihr eine gute gefunden habt, dann könnt ihr die natürlich gerne hier posten...wir würden uns freuen... ;-)

Viele liebe Grüße und ein dickes Petri Heil
Thomas


----------



## HAPE-1909 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

Und ob man´s glaubt oder nicht:

Es gibt auch Gewässer, in denen man das ganze Jahr nachts angeln darf!


(Nachtangelkarte muss allerdings gekauft werden)

Ijssel, Twenthe-Kanal...


----------



## thorsten.heinen (25. September 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

Hallo alle miteinander

Frage: Wo bekomme ich den Holländischen Nachtangelschein für das ganze Jahr ?

Ich gehöre dem Angelverein HSV Swalmen an.


----------



## theundertaker (25. September 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

Um Roermond etc. brauchste keinen Nachtangelschein? ;-)


----------



## thorsten.heinen (29. September 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

Hallo theundertaker,

bist du dir wirklich sicher das man um Roermond keinen Nachtangelschein braucht?

 Ich bin mir da nicht ganz sicher.

 Wenn man noch bis Ende des Jahres zum Nachtangeln möchte    braucht man einen Zusatzschein für die Nacht. Ich wollte nur wissen wo ich sowas bekomme.

Ich hoffe eure Mithilfe!


----------



## theundertaker (29. September 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

Nein...wenn du den großen Vispas hast, dann kannste an der Maas ganz beruhigt Nachtangelei betreiben. Ich habe auch den Vispas (Verein Ons Genoegen Roermond) und kann an der Maas Nachtangeln...nur die Kanäle sind wieder zu, da man dort ja nur in den bekannten drei Monaten nachts angeln darf.

Eventuell kommt das aber noch mit dem Schein in Limburg...man weiß ja nie ;-)


----------



## dc1981 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

da muß ich theundertaker recht geben.
bin auch in dem verein und sind schon des öfteren kontroliert worden und haben nie probleme gehabt.

wenn du ihm/uns nicht glaubst, frag doch bei deinem verein mal nach oder der polizei.
die werden dir das gleiche erzählen.

maas = das ganze jahr

alle andern kanäle = nur juni, juli, august (welche genau steht in der gewässer liste)

die maasseen = das ganze jahr über verboten

nachtangelschein in limburg = gibt es nicht


also glaub uns oder lass es sein und mach selber deine erfahrung. kann ja auch nicht sein das dir hier 100leute alle das gleiche sagen ohne das du es glaubst.

ansonsten schick mal ne kopie zu nem professionellen übersetzungs service. kostet zwar aber dann hast du die liste auf deutsch.


----------



## etaz2 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

@theundertaker 
meine frage "wo warst du nachts angeln" war an Ni-No87http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=78058 gerichtet.


----------



## theundertaker (30. September 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

ok ;-) no prob...


----------



## thorsten.heinen (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

Hallo kann mir einer sagen ob man mit 1 Rute oder mit 2 Ruten Angeln darf . An der Maas?
Ich bin in der meinug das man nur mit einer rute angeln darf an der Maas oder ist das
Anders?Es eilt denn ich will morgen angeln gehn.Zum Stippen und Grundangeln.


----------



## Ein_Angler (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

Mit der Sporviskarte oder so nur mit einer Einhandrute Stippen gehen mit der Grote Verguning darfst du dann auch mit 2 Ruten angeln. Stippen und Spinnangeln ist sowas wie Volkssport in Holland und diese Leute werden halt bevorzugt.

Es bietet sich an die grote Verguning zu nehmen weil dort für 10€ oder 15€ mehr ganz Holland beangelt werden kann.


----------



## thorsten.heinen (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

Ich freue mich sehr das man meine Frage sehr schnell beantwortet hat. Danke an Ein Angler


----------



## thorsten.heinen (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

Hallo an alle die mir geschrieben haben.Ich habe die Maas ausprobiert ,natürlich aurch einen schönen Platz gefunden.Zwei Zanderbisse,einen davon auf Stippe weil ich einen kleinen köfi am haken hatte.Beim zurück schieben hat er sich dann den köfi geschnappt.Der zweite war aufgrund wegen henger verloren. 
Schade!


----------



## DerZanderAngler (9. November 2009)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

Im Ijsellmeer ist Nachtangeln streng untersagt und wird mit Bußgeldern von bis zu 200,-€ bestraft ( sind sehr konsequent dort, auch im Bezug auf den Zustand des KöFi ( Lebend = Teuer )


----------



## fun4real (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

hallo zusammen ,

ich bin hier ein wenig verwirrt ,
an den kanälen ist es diesen monat ja erlaubt die nachtangelei zu betreiben .
ich finde aber keine liste wo man sieht an welchen kanälen das angeln nachts erkaubt ist ..kann mir hier jemand helfen .

ist der juliana kanal frei zum nachtangeln?

habt ihr vielleicht einen tip in welchen kanälen und wo da man es auf karpfen versuchen könnte ?
hab nen kumpel hier aus potsdam und wir haben immer nur karpfen an seen beangelt und wollten uns nun mal an fließenden gewässern versuchen ,sind aber totale nachtangelfans ..
wäre suuuper wenn ihr uns helfen könntet!!

mit freundlichen Grüßen 

funny


----------



## Udo561 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

Hi,
wenn du mit der Sprache klar kommst könnte dir das weiterhelfen.
http://www.hsvog.nl/kca/Afbeeldingen KCA/Brochure NVVS/nachtvissen.pdf

Hier kannst du auch mal runterscrollen , da steht auch noch etwas zum Nachtangeln
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm

Beachte auch bitte die Definition Angelschirm , die Bußgelder sind empfindlich.

Gruß Udo


----------



## fun4real (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

hi udo ich hab gerade mal gelesen also ich hab verstanden es darf nich verschließbar sein und max 3m mal 3,60 von der größe her haben und soll in einem neutralen grün sein oder braun .

ich habe ein schirmzelt:

http://www.wiwa-fishing.de/index.php?a=118


was meinst du dazu ?? geht das klar ?? wenn ich es ganz offen lasse ??

Gruß funny


----------



## micha1581 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

hi, wenn ich das richtig sehe kannst du die ganze Wand vorne raus machen. wenn du das machst und den Boden weg lässt dann ist das ok.

vg


----------



## Nanninga (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

In den Provinzen *Groningen* und *Drenthe* braucht man einen *Nachtfispas*, der kostet für das Jahr *10,-€.*

Damit angele ich das ganze Jahr, soweit die Schonzeiten das erlauben und die Gewässer im *Einzelfall *nicht speziell davon ausgeschlossen sind.

Gruß
Nanni#6


----------



## fun4real (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

hallo zusammen


hat denn jemand erfahrung mit dem nachtangeln am julianakanal bez. karpfen ? 
 soll ich hierfür lieber n eigenen thread aufmachen ??#h
Gruß Patrick


----------



## Petri Andreas (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nachtangeln in NL*

Verein wechseln und zu st.petrus gehen, dann bekommst du einen Nachtschein für das ganze Jahr. Gegen einen kleinen oberlus natürlich. Habe ich auch gemacht.


----------

